
Given the State of the World, Is It Irresponsible to Have Kids? - elorant
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/25/t-magazine/should-have-kids.html
======
JohnFen
I remember having this same discussion with my wife almost 30 years ago when
we were contemplating having kids (we decided to). At the time, I talked with
my mother and she said that she had the same discussion with my dad when they
were contemplating having me. My grandmother reported the same thing when she
was contemplating having kids. I suspect that this is one of those debates
that has been happening for as long as humans have been having babies.

It reminds me of the old saying: every generation thinks that they invented
sex, and that they are witnessing the start of the fall of civilization.

------
tlb
The state of the world in the future is not a given. It's irresponsible to not
fix the state of the world.

------
rogerkirkness
Next level virtue signaling. It is typical to have a martyr class in society
that sends a message by some kind of slow (or fast) self immolation process
but it is strange for that thinking to get so mainstream (ie. antinatalist
AOC). I surmise we don't hear much from the non-children of people who made
this choice through history. Presumably only if they accomplished other
worldly things would the message get through. Probably just focus on yourself.

